# deck of titanic has less rust



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

i was really excited to have an opportunity to have a good look round a new gtr...what a fantastic piece of kit..that was.. until it was up on the ramp..jesus...it was rotten..rust everywhere... it is an 08 car and not abused i am truly shocked how bad it was...insist on a tanker of waxoil with your deal...you'll need it


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Thats what the R stands for in GTR 
Not a lot changes eh ? 
cokey


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

well mines a uk R34 not known for massive rust protection..but it isnt as bad as this new gtr now...9yrs later..its put me off a bit tbh


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't worry lads. You'll be able to afford one in a few years!


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

ha ha inject a dose of cynisism...i'd be having words with mr datsun if i'd payed 50k plus for a rust bucket..mite hav been acceptable in the 70's when datsun was cheap and we didnt know any better..


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

waltong said:


> Don't worry lads. You'll be able to afford one in a few years!


Whats that got to do with the topic of the OP????????????????????????

Your obviously in the "its all about the money" camp of owners. Shame really, that folks like you put so much emphasis on it and constantly make derisory comments to others. Most of the posts you have made that I have had the misfortune of reading prove this.
Just so we're clear, I could go out and put more than 50% of a cash deposit on a new GTR tomorrow so dont think I'm one of those 'whining Skyline owners' that cant afford it :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:.
The OP has stated a FACT from his experience. Your post contributes less than nothing to the issue.

:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot

then 

:GrowUp:

:lamer:


TT


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Because the thread and post is a nonsense! It desereved a stupid response.

P.S I suspect the Titanic had much more rust so the FACT statement really doesn't work either! Bedtime children!


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

for gods sake whats the matter with you ? it is a fab car at any price, but that wasnt my point, ive always regarded jap cars to be of superior quality generally i didnt expect to see major rot on a car with minimal milage and just over a year old..i bought my nissan because it was better than the rest at the price (of course the price comes into it ) its not perfect, nothing is, but it aint rotten at 9yrs old and niether are lots of early 32's who have plied british roads and the salt for the last 17yrs!


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

If its a UK car then nothing too worry about  It will be covered under the 3 year warranty, I would only worry if it was looking to become an MOT failure e.g. real serious rust and not just surface rust which you see on most cars especially those models / marques that might of sat around a while.

CJ


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

'it is an 08 car and not abused i am truly shocked how bad it was'

I guess it was a jap import ... in my past days of importing cars myslef evo's and 22b's the first thing you had to do was underseal the car - none of them were done in japan.


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

bodyshell was ok, its just the bits, subframes, brackets, bolts, panel clips, alu castings pipework unions, when the panel clips rot off the underbody panels will flap about and break, if i was to order a new gtr first port of call would be a shop with a ramp and a waxoil gun to beef up the protection, too late when its got hold,l i just assumed nissan would have considered the environment the car would be in and specified a good level of protection... say like audi or volkswagon do..i just expected it to be so..


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Rightkerfuffle has it


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Be interesting to see pictures.


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

i personally think there is an exaggeration here, if i had taken my car for a 12 month service and it had rust as described i would expect the HPC would also have concerns. well that's my last post on this subject, it is not consistent with any one else's experience of GTR ownership. maybe when they become more affordable there will be less non owners chucking negatives at it.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I had an April delivery official UK car and it was delivered with surface corrosion all over the engine bay following its transport on the ship from Japan. Nothing was mentioned from the pre-delivery inspection but I noticed it myself. The HPC took photos because they had to follow procedure to ask nissan what to do. Nissan told them to wipe it off and spray wd-40 onto it which they have done...at least on the easy bits. There is still some visible behind the pulleys. I did explain that I don't just want it removed as a cosmetic job but I want any corrosion stopped even if it is not visible whatever is necessary to get to it. The GT-R tech did say that if the engine had to come out to get to areas to work on them then it would not be able to be set up like it was from the factory and implied if it was his car he wouldn't want that doing. I have been told that this was a problem just with the first UK cars which nissan have now rectified from source.


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

i did write i would not mention this post but as what you write seems feasible, i stand corrected, i noticed you write a 2008 spec and probably JDM. it has not been mentioned before especially as it has a cover to protect the underside, it will be something i would ask the HPC to check out.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

No corrosion on mine. I was one of the first UK cars on April 9th.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I think you'll find the Titanic's decks were made of mahogony and other hardwoods 

The rust issue has been mentioned before but it's surface only from memory and actually mostly its the securing bolts that take the most of the corrosion.


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

axolotl said:


> I had an April delivery official UK car and it was delivered with surface corrosion all over the engine bay following its transport on the ship from Japan. Nothing was mentioned from the pre-delivery inspection but I noticed it myself. The HPC took photos because they had to follow procedure to ask nissan what to do. Nissan told them to wipe it off and spray wd-40 onto it which they have done...at least on the easy bits. There is still some visible behind the pulleys. I did explain that I don't just want it removed as a cosmetic job but I want any corrosion stopped even if it is not visible whatever is necessary to get to it. The GT-R tech did say that if the engine had to come out to get to areas to work on them then it would not be able to be set up like it was from the factory and implied if it was his car he wouldn't want that doing. I have been told that this was a problem just with the first UK cars which nissan have now rectified from source.


were there any issues with Nissan putting your car up to scratch?


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> I think you'll find the Titanic's decks were made of mahogony and other hardwoods
> 
> The rust issue has been mentioned before but it's surface only from memory and actually mostly its the securing bolts that take the most of the corrosion.


very valid point on the titanic,. should be no big deal to have them looked at every 6 month intervals then.... good call.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

the dentist said:


> i did write i would not mention this post but as what you write seems feasible, i stand corrected, i noticed you write a 2008 spec and probably JDM. it has not been mentioned before especially as it has a cover to protect the underside, it will be something i would ask the HPC to check out.


If it is JDM then it wont have been undersealed.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

paul__k said:


> No corrosion on mine. I was one of the first UK cars on April 9th.


Good to hear yours was ok. Mine was an April the 16th car (collected on the 21st)


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

axolotl said:


> Good to hear yours was ok. Mine was an April the 16th car (collected on the 21st)


Absolutely no rust underneath at all June 2009 UK spec 3500 miles


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Good to hear that. As I say the corrosion on mine was in the engine bay


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Mahogany is a good idea but it's heavier then Carbon ... and wouldn't that make it a Morgan not a Nissan??? Also, might have a heat problem in the engine bay... somebody make a Custom part and test it... ;-)


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That is quite bad (assuming it's not just one), my 1st car is 12 years old and it's only just starting to get rust now


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

the dentist said:


> were there any issues with Nissan putting your car up to scratch?


None other than those mentioned in my post on this thread. It was done at my 6k/6month service which overall I was quite impressed by and I posted on http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126088-6k-6-month-service-2.html to express this. I try to give credit where it's due.


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

I just sold my Swiss market, 1992 Nissan 300ZX – and it was still like new underneath. And all the bits still worked perfectly.

It is exactly because of Nissan's superb design and build quality on its supercars that I intend to get a GT-R. 

The "More rust than the Titanic" case seems like a freaky exception to me – I very much doubt that this is normal. But I will certainly have a good look underneath when I buy one!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have seen 997 Porsches with rusted parts....its normal these days,when you dont do rustprevention yourself,nobody does it for you....


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

waltong said:


> Don't worry lads. You'll be able to afford one in a few years!


:blahblah:

i'd rather have a sorted 33 gtr and day of the week with cash in the bank and no finance to pay out each month

i think you'll find its never a good idea to rush out and buy a complely new car, much better to wait until all the problems arise and are rectified by the manufacturer then go for the revised unit


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Andy W said:


> :blahblah:
> 
> i'd rather have a sorted 33 gtr and day of the week with cash in the bank and no finance to pay out each month
> 
> i think you'll find its never a good idea to rush out and buy a complely new car, much better to wait until all the problems arise and are rectified by the manufacturer then go for the revised unit


:blahblah:

Ye...because rust is a really new concept and Nissan could have forgotten to protect against this...

I think not.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

be the Guniea pig and find out

would the OP be lying ? he said it was rusty


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

If a car is used on salted roads without undersealing it will rust.
A couple of years back i saw a picture of the underside of a two years old Audi. This was a sellers car so it had lots of km, but the underside of that car was red as a Fox.


Terje.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

waltong said:


> Don't worry lads. You'll be able to afford one in a few years!


you sir..sound like a **** !


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

need to see pics...id be stunned if a 08 car had a lot of rust...

my 91 r32 gtr has surprisingly little rust on the underside..not even treated (imported in 2007, driven 800km on UK roads since lol)


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> you sir..sound like a **** !


Thank you. It's just more anti R35 chat. How long have Nissan been selling cars in Europe? Oh we just forgot about the weather in the UK! Do you think the finance houses would be guaranteeing over 50% residuals at 3 years if the car was gonna rust away? 

Rubbish!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I wasn't refering to the rust.

I like 35's, don't get me wrong.. but they are not in the same camp as the 32/33/34.. they are mass market cars... would I rather have one than my LM...yes.. but comparison wise..you can't make one. It's like comparing a fish to a goat.. no point.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm a fan of all GTR's and the GTROC. I'm just not a fan of sweeping statements about a new car and its rusting capabilities being akin to a rusty old ship! 

All a bit silly.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I think you're taking the thread a bit too seriously.... but perhaps he is correct... maybe they do rust more than other marques.?

Do they underseal the 35's??

Also, saying that basically others on here are only jealous peasants who can't afford them isn't really a sensible comment to make.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> I think you're taking the thread a bit too seriously.... but perhaps he is correct... maybe they do rust more than other marques.?
> 
> Do they underseal the 35's??
> 
> Also, saying that basically others on here are only jealous peasants who can't afford them isn't really a sensible comment to make.


Incorrect. I have only good things to say to most on here, read my many posts. But you're right, its not worth worrying about.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

we'll end it there then...kiss kiss...friends again..


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: Anyway, I've always wanted a Fred Flinstone car!


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

well people,just to clarify, my post wasnt intended to cause controversy,or upset anyone... about who could afford what or who would rather have this, than that, and cash in the bank. i paid 50k plus for my 34 because i wanted one, much like all the new gtr owners have.. i think the new car is magnificent, i could, and would have one, BUT when i saw this car i wasnt looking for faults or nit picking however,i was truly shocked how quickly the detailing had become rusty and therefore shabby..i steam clean and waxoil my car every year..this is because i am fortunate to have the facilities to do so..and because i cherish my car..for those who dont or are unable.. they may well watch their new gtr deteriorate under them, based on what i saw....is it really cost effective these days to offer different levels of underbody protection to the same model regardless of the market it goes to? i dont know... but whats a gallon of waxoil to nissan?.. if your new gtr isnt rotting...great im pleased for you...if my post has caused you to go and check your pride and joy then i have achieved something.. there is of course steel supporting the deck of the titanic and all around it...all of which is rusting! the fixings which secure the mahogany (which has been eaten by micro organisms) have strangely enough rusted away to!.. perhaps J bruce ismay should email harland and wolf to complain..


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Andy W said:


> :blahblah:
> 
> i'd rather have a sorted 33 gtr and day of the week with cash in the bank and no finance to pay out each month
> 
> i think you'll find its never a good idea to rush out and buy a complely new car, much better to wait until all the problems arise and are rectified by the manufacturer then go for the revised unit


Ive got a sorted R35 GTR Thanks, and worked and saved hard therefore No Finance, but confess No cash in the Bank .....lol 


The UK GTRs are a revised product seeing as they have been on sale for nearly 2 years before the UK  (Series 2 with series 3 coming soon) 


CJ


----------



## GOLDMINE (Apr 5, 2009)

How can anyone read shit like this their aint no rust baby. Talk of rust it must be in the brain of the guy that started this daft thread.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the bolts rust that hold the carbon/plastic panels on the underside

looks a little unsightly but nothing to really worry about

intend to put some stainless ones in sometime


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> the bolts rust that hold the carbon/plastic panels on the underside
> 
> looks a little unsightly but nothing to really worry about
> 
> intend to put some stainless ones in sometime


you mean like they do on the splitter of the 33

nothing to worry about then

mook


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

GOLDMINE said:


> How can anyone read shit like this their aint no rust baby. Talk of rust it must be in the brain of the guy that started this daft thread.


Maybe he should have said "deck of titanic has less woodworm" :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> you mean like they do on the splitter of the 33


yep just like them, just took those blighters off my 33 month ago


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I think this paranoia is hilarious !!

R35 owners are gonna have ticks and twitches like a bunch or torrettes victims in 3years of ownership !!

Every thread it seems...

Genuine 35 owner: Possible flaw with the 35....heres some experience to share on the owners forum...
R35 rep protection squad: Nonsense !!!! BOOOOO HISSSSSSSSSSS !!! BURN THE WITCH !!!
R35 residuals police: You're poor, Im rich haha !! This whole place is only for us and our awesomeness since 2008 !!

Very funny for the rest of us.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

bladerider said:


> I think this paranoia is hilarious !!
> 
> R35 owners are gonna have ticks and twitches like a bunch or torrettes victims in 3years of ownership !!
> 
> ...


Yup, It blows me away reading posts in the R35 sections....

From what I got from the original post was a guy pointing out to R35 owners to keep an eye out for a possible rust problem, and the fact that it cropped up quite early in the car's life....

This was then followed by the usual R35ers "We have got more money and better cars that your old Skylines" post :blahblah:

....A lot (if not most) of the genuine R32,R33 and R34 owners on here could afford to by the new R35 GTR, they just choose not to....Mayby they are like me and are waiting for all the problems with them to be sorted.....Oh and for someone else to tear up about a third of the money from buying it new:thumbsup:

:GrowUp::GrowUp::GrowUp:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> Yup, It blows me away reading posts in the R35 sections....
> 
> From what I got from the original post was a guy pointing out to R35 owners to keep an eye out for a possible rust problem, and the fact that it cropped up quite early in the car's life....
> 
> ...



Yawn. I'm not sure what ships and cars have in common (other than rust) but the thread was in no way intended to be informative. Just another stab at the best car to come out of Japan for years! 


:blahblah:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

waltong said:


> Yawn. I'm not sure what ships and cars have in common (other than rust) but the thread was in no way intended to be informative. Just another stab at the best car to come out of Japan for years!
> 
> 
> :blahblah:


....Maybe buying an R35 also reduces your sense of humour aswell...??:chairshot


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

i've modded, maintained and tracked mine and I'm still smiling


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

GOLDMINE said:


> How can anyone read shit like this their aint no rust baby. Talk of rust it must be in the brain of the guy that started this daft thread.


That comment made me laugh a lot! I've never lost my sense of humour...it just needs something funny to incite it!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Without having looked under a new GTR, I'd be ****ing surprised if I saw any rust after less than 2 years.


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

Im not going to get drawn into this tomfoolery regarding whether bobdawelder is right or wrong to post this up on the forum. What i would say is first port of call should be an H.P.C who will honor the 3 year anti corrosion warranty. However, if they find that the car is a JAP spec car (which it sounds like it may well be [and therefore justify the rust] The UK are one of the only countries to heavily salt their roads) they will be able to give you assistance in how to remedy these rusty issues! 

Best of luck


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Pictures would be interesting. Is it a JDM car?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Perhaps it was one of the cars that followed the Veyron into the salt lakes

Bugatti Veyron Crashed into Lake! (Video) - Auto


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Blimey, I cant get used to it that most people I meet in UK are polite to a level it becomes painfull. However on a forum like this lot of guys become pretty rude and confronting. Good for a laugh sometimes but it's going quite far lately. Not good.


----------



## Lee M (Dec 22, 2007)

mmm i agree me thinks the title of this post could of been a tad less blunt


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

but actually the deck of the Titanic does have less rust, so in that regard not an over-exaggeration at all. But that's what you get with a deck made mainly of Mahogony. So in all regards the deck of the Titanic actually does have less rust. 

If it's a JDM car it's a well known fact they're not undersealed. Two years ago a GTROC feature in the Club's own magazine actually took a standard car and did a step by step guide, with pictures, of how to underseal and wax treat a car. Okay it was an R34 but the principle applies and it was and is a well known and recorded fact that it needs to be done.

Now, for the next subject I would like to suggest that The Mary Rose has less rust than my R33! 







:chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> but actually the deck of the Titanic does have less rust, so in that regard not an over-exaggeration at all. But that's what you get with a deck made mainly of Mahogony. So in all regards the deck of the Titanic actually does have less rust.
> 
> :chuckle:


at that depth, there is no rusting at all

biological decay

note to self; must get out more and stop watching National Geographical Channel


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> at that depth, there is no rusting at all
> 
> biological decay
> 
> note to self; must get out more and stop watching National Geographical Channel


I need to change my Sky package. I'm missing out on a whole new world!  

We will be getting input from the Titanic Forum at this rate!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Titanic-forum; Index page

hope it helps :chuckle:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Titanic-forum; Index page
> 
> hope it helps :chuckle:


Oh my god! I'm gonna join!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Blimey, I cant get used to it that most people I meet in UK are polite to a level it becomes painfull. However on a forum like this lot of guys become pretty rude and confronting. Good for a laugh sometimes but it's going quite far lately. Not good.


It's not just this forum. There are a whole army of keyboard ninjas out there who are very brave behind the screen!. In a face to face situation I think most of them wouldn't be nearly so opinionated and rude!.

Checked my car today on the ramp. It's spotless. Thanks to the OP though for highlighting it. Maybe just imports that are susceptible to it?.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yikes! anyone else seen this:
worlds best exhaust TITANIC is coming :chuckle:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Yikes! anyone else seen this:
> worlds best exhaust TITANIC is coming :chuckle:


 I'm not sure what you've been putting in your tea today!


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!STOP PRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nissan offer new "bonnet mascot" as an option on the new SpecM








​Sorry couldn't help but get drawn into the Titanic banter!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

:clap:

I take back all my negative comments about the first post. It took a while but it has been worth the wait!  Forget carbon inlays... I want mahogany!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys,

Sorry to burst anyones bubble, this is not rust that is going to cause parts to fail.

It is all too common surface oxidisation especially on fastners.

Being a biker and living in Scotland where we use salt on the roads like we put on our food i am used to it and it is almost unavoidable unless you use your car/bike in dry weather only, even then salt in powder form is a nightmare even in dry weather.

If it concens you treat all your fastners and other parts with FS365 which is an anti corrosion spray - FS365 Protector, Anti-corrosion Spray, Scottoiler Solutions

Panic over...............


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Have you tried this stuff on your exhaust outlets, Scotty?

Just wondered whether it helped keep the black stuff down?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

waltong said:


> Oh my god! I'm gonna join!


It'll give you a new set of people to tell how wealthy you think you are !!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

clint thrust said:


> It's not just this forum. There are a whole army of keyboard ninjas out there who are very brave behind the screen!. In a face to face situation I think most of them wouldn't be nearly so opinionated and rude!.


Indeed !!

I've never understood the concept of being one way in person and something different on the internet. Its weird.

hI think alot of the peeps in this section need to chill and figure out what a forum is actually for - and its not mutual back slapping and wallet envy !!

A couple of years and everything will be back to normal !!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

waltong said:


> Yawn. I'm not sure what ships and cars have in common (other than rust) but the thread was in no way intended to be informative. Just another stab at the best car to come out of Japan for years!
> 
> 
> :blahblah:


Waltong - you are plonker!

Bob is a genuine GTR enthusiast I have raced against his sequential gearboxed 10 second R34 at Santa Pod, I know he has spent far more on his hobby than most people will ever spend on there 35s. This is no bitch just a comment born out of suprise with a light hearted metaphor to get his point across.

But here is the diference between Bob and some 35 owners (note I say some) 

If Bob bought a 35 I know it would be maintained underneath like new - it's just the way that some people, true enthusiasts cherish their cars. Wheras a lot of 35 owners wouldn't give a toss as they will simply trade it in after a year or two..

Bob has stated his own car is still mint underneath after nine years which it is.

You could argue that here should be NO rust on a one year old car so he was suprised. He has prefaced every comment with nothing else but praise for the 35 and qualified where the rust / corrosion was on the car he saw.

I can't help thinking that some people in this section seem to think that owners of previous models in good standing on this forum have no right to hold an opinion on here over new owners. 

[/rant]


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

blue34 said:


> Waltong - you are plonker!
> 
> Bob is a genuine GTR enthusiast I have raced against his sequential gearboxed 10 second R34 at Santa Pod, I know he has spent far more on his hobby than most people will ever spend on there 35s. This is no bitch just a comment born out of suprise with a light hearted metaphor to get his point across.
> 
> ...


+1

Well said fella.

I am genuinely at a loss to understand how this has happened here.

J.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought the thread was, as blue34 commented, a light hearted comment to express his surprise at the level of corrosion. I to feel that there is definately a feeling of superiority displayed by some 35 owners. Will be interesting to see how the 35 last in the long haul, corrosion, parts prices etc. Will the engines last the test like the rb's??


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

PS Not wishing to start "a them and us" thread, I just wanted to comment on one person's reaction to what I felt was an innocent enough thread and it seems others may feel the same way.


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry to burst anyones bubble, this is not rust that is going to cause parts to fail.
> 
> ...


we do not get weather as extreme up north down south, really glad to be seeing positives and solutions from owners at last. thanks for the info on fs365 and also burying another negative on the GTR........


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

If it's a JDM car then that's a big fail as all JDM cars don't get undersealed, not just GTR's. They don't use corrosive salts like the UK do. They use some form of calcium that is non corrosive, but I forgot what exactly.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Guys, we all need to take a few chill pills me thinks...

I see all of this as as simple case of some of us R35 owners being a little tetchy over the swathe of negative threads which have popped up recently.

I think that clouds our reading and subsequent reactions.

I too have found myself getting riled by some stoopid things being discussed and its made me lose some objectivity on occasions.

That said, it is about time people at least did some googling before posting a daft question about something about their GTR, which only succeed in painting our cars in a bad light, and adding to the stupid internet rumour mill about them.

I've owned many cars and frequented many forums, but I've never seen such flippin dumb questioning about such an amazing car!

It would seem we have more OCD owners per 100 cars than any other marque/model....


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Again. We need a myths and misconceptions thread.

Anything to dispel the continuous negativity by highlighting the truth!


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Mook said:


> Again. We need a myths and misconceptions thread.
> 
> Anything to dispel the continuous negativity by highlighting the truth!


Agreed. Trouble is this is what happens on Forums. 

You need a CMS interface on sites that I know and then someone writes reviews. See Nagtroc.

Vbulletin 4 has this (still Beta testing) and it will work very well.

NB: I agree I've fallen foul of commenting (on the daft £11k thread). But I don't see the point anymore. I will search the net if I have a problem with the car and then speak to Westway!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

But better to have a single source for newbies to be directed to rather than ask inflamatory questions

but

the 35 owners are those who matter in this circumstance, and it's them who will be answering said newbies posts, so I welcome whatever direction the 35 owners feel any such thread should take

but now is the time to start something

mook


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

and...

before anybody comments on the underside of a R35...JDM or not

most of it is covered in carbon type panels. I had the bit around the central driveshaft waxoiled just in case that does not have a panel

the rust I have is on the 10mm bolts that stains the carbon panels, as I said my car is older than most and has been thro a winter.

Surface rust is not really going to make much difference to any car...

I've seen the underside often and I have lots of silly qualifications in engineering


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> and...
> 
> before anybody comments on the underside of a R35...JDM or not
> 
> ...


Robbie agree.

When I get around to it - I will replace the bolts anyway. Have loads in different sizes as I replaced all the bolts on my 6R4's! Easy fix for a very minor problem that all cars suffer.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

piccy


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll replace mine with S/S on Thursday and show a revised photo.


----------



## Gordon R (Sep 19, 2009)

OK, we must appreciate the different market the R35 is sold in and that it is obvious there will be difference in under body protection applied during production, but of course there will be some homogenous products fitted across all vehicles as straight forward commercial practice such as fasteners.

I would be most disappointed in my Series 2 started showing rust after a short period,

One thing that has not been mentioned in the thread is condesation. Considering the heat generated under the R35 is quite considerable together with the UK climate, it is possible this could be a factor in colder parts of the UK at accelerating rust formation.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

salt

they are exposed bolts


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> salt
> 
> they are exposed bolts


Anyone tell me the size of these?. I will get them all changed at my first service next week.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Have you tried this stuff on your exhaust outlets, Scotty?
> 
> Just wondered whether it helped keep the black stuff down?


Hi CC,

I have to be honest in that i dont clean the outlets mate........

When Paul Details the car he cleans them using a specialist exhaust cleaner will try and find out what it is.

I am seeing a lot less deposits now the car is not running as rich as it was from the factory, makes a huge difference.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> piccy


The picture prompted me to poke a camera under my car this morning, a 1999 R34GTR and a similar side skirt bolt, curiously the bolt has not been treated since new but is showing no rust after 10 years. 

Seems maybe Nissan do not use the same black coating on bolts that they used on the R34GTR?










It's only a bolt and is a simple fix of course so matters not really and I'm not making any suggestions about any other components and I have driven an R35 and think they brilliant.

Every single item on a car though is bult to a cost or procured at a price point and a few cents saved here and there will add up. Often engineers spec. something but accountants decide on substitions maybe some accountant decided to save a few cents on plating these bolts. Any engineer though would I'm sure be horrified to see a mild steel untreated bolt used with carbon fibre like that.

The purchase price of the 34 was similar to that of a 35 ten years years ago, so maybe they had a bigger budget for such things then. Or maybe they could afford to lose (even more) money then on a halo brand. 

Margins are a lot tighter now and maybe accountants get more say, but then a lot more 35s are being produced so more chance to make money. UK R34's do tend to rust on strut tops though mine is an import and is fine, but that's a lot worse than a few bolts.


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

This is my last post on this subject..thanks to those people who took my post in the spirit intended..my surprise at the rust was matched by the surprise at some of the negative reaction i got to my post.. i admit.. the title was a bit tongue in cheek..but i might as well have called it "mardy skint 34 owner tells "loadsamoney" 35 owners their cars are made of recycled bean cans!.. ive since found out it was an import car as some suspected..(not that that should make a lot of diference on a 50k car!) i didnt take photos because i didnt have permission, but they would've looked similar to the rusty bolt photo Robbie j posted..this forum disturbs me these days..if everytime someone highlights something, we all go after them with a harpoon gun, we might not get valuable information this forum is well known for, i found out about a lot of problems with my 34, i would have not have known about, were it not for fellow owners on this forum-thats a fact... and as a result, prevented damage, deterioration and massive expense.. i also think having some kind of check mechanism on the hysterior, as mook says, would be good.. scare mongering is not helpful and gives a stage to the less well intentioned... to those who felt i was bieng spiteful... i can assure you i wasnt...now The Bizmark...that aint rusty...german see...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Totally agree... Light hearted comment blown out of all proportions by people with superiority complexes. In experience those people tend to be pretty pathetic ... So what goes around...




bobdawelder said:


> This is my last post on this subject..thanks to those people who took my post in the spirit intended..my surprise at the rust was matched by the surprise at some of the negative reaction i got to my post.. i admit.. the title was a bit tongue in cheek..but i might as well have called it "mardy skint 34 owner tells "loadsamoney" 35 owners their cars are made of recycled bean cans!.. ive since found out it was an import car as some suspected..(not that that should make a lot of diference on a 50k car!) i didnt take photos because i didnt have permission, but they would've looked similar to the rusty bolt photo Robbie j posted..this forum disturbs me these days..if everytime someone highlights something, we all go after them with a harpoon gun, we might not get valuable information this forum is well known for, i found out about a lot of problems with my 34, i would have not have known about, were it not for fellow owners on this forum-thats a fact... and as a result, prevented damage, deterioration and massive expense.. i also think having some kind of check mechanism on the hysterior, as mook says, would be good.. scare mongering is not helpful and gives a stage to the less well intentioned... to those who felt i was bieng spiteful... i can assure you i wasnt...now The Bizmark...that aint rusty...german see...


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

bobdawelder said:


> This is my last post on this subject..thanks to those people who took my post in the spirit intended..my surprise at the rust was matched by the surprise at some of the negative reaction i got to my post.. i admit.. the title was a bit tongue in cheek..but i might as well have called it "mardy skint 34 owner tells "loadsamoney" 35 owners their cars are made of recycled bean cans!.. ive since found out it was an import car as some suspected..(not that that should make a lot of diference on a 50k car!) i didnt take photos because i didnt have permission, but they would've looked similar to the rusty bolt photo Robbie j posted..this forum disturbs me these days..if everytime someone highlights something, we all go after them with a harpoon gun, we might not get valuable information this forum is well known for, i found out about a lot of problems with my 34, i would have not have known about, were it not for fellow owners on this forum-thats a fact... and as a result, prevented damage, deterioration and massive expense.. i also think having some kind of check mechanism on the hysterior, as mook says, would be good.. scare mongering is not helpful and gives a stage to the less well intentioned... to those who felt i was bieng spiteful... i can assure you i wasnt...now The Bizmark...that aint rusty...german see...


Bob,

And your reply is one that i am sick of seeing as well to be honest. The "were the old guard, have been around longer than you and you are all snobs/rich and i won't bother posting about R35's ever again" insert what ever stereotype you want which ever one fits today's pre conceived ideas"

What is it with people nowadays. Yeah "some" of the R35 owners will overeact on a topic like this, look at it from their point of view, they have been waiting xx amount of months for their new toy to arrive, and all they are hearing just now is negative info left right and centre, they need to take it all with a pinch of salt and stop being so sensitive (No pun intended on the salt bit by the way)...

You put a post up about the R35, very community spirited of you,.....

What did you expect? No replies what so ever? Why are you getting "upset" because some R35 owners are responding in a way you didn't expect or like? (You must surely have been expecting it after the overreaction on loads of R35 topics lately, surely you aren't that naive??)

Please don't tell me you are like my ex wife, always looking for attention but when she got it she cried wolf.......

Loads of people would probably agree with you that the bolt issue is unacceptable - i certainly do.

There are serious compromises on the R35, some people just won't admit it, i will we would be here all day if i was to write a list of things that could be improved.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Hear hear ScottyB! :clap: A two year wait and I suppose spending too much time on the forum getting my fix till she arrives. I do maybe take it personally when yet another negative comment is posted but that's human nature! 

My original "when you can afford one" comment was said in exactly the same tongue in cheek way as the original thread but apparently his titanic comments were "funny" and mine were from a c*** R35 owner! I'd like to think I've been pretty constructive since joining the club and the forum and most of my posts have been for good reason, but if that makes me a c*** I can live with it. 

Car arrives next week, hopefully I'll have less reason to read some of this stuff and enjoy the road!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I think this thread has stayed afloat longer then the deck of the Titanic also :chuckle:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

"ICEBERG RIGHT AHEAD!!!"


----------

